# ABT's + Bison bleu cheese pretzel burgers = amazing



## man bear pig (Nov 1, 2013)

So I decided to try my hand at making ABTs for the first time along with some burgers. The ABTs turned out ok but the burgers stole the show. Here's what I did. 

Decided to use sweet peppers stuffed with chorizo, goat cheese, and queso fresco. I used a 2:1 pork to beef chorizo mix this time. 

I mixed all of the chorizo and cheeses together, julienned some habeñeros, and stuffed all of the peppers with the mix, putting a little bit of the habeñeros in each. 








Added bacon







And fired up the traeger













.


----------



## man bear pig (Nov 1, 2013)

And now the burgers!

I used a 50:50 mix of 85:15 grass fed ground beef and bison, adding my leftover queso fresco to make sure it didn't dry out













Then I toasted the buns, cleaned the lettuce, and sliced the tomatoes



















Once I grilled up the burgers I spread some of this bleu cheese dressing on them and added the veggies. 







I think they came out pretty amazing, ill definitely be making the burgers again, although I don't think I'm going to over film the ABTs next time so they cook faster. 

Here's the finished ABTs (forgot to add them to the above post) 







I also made some habeñero ABTs with some leftover chorizo, i liked those a lot better than the sweet peppers.


----------



## man bear pig (Nov 1, 2013)

Ignore the double burger pics lol


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2013)

MBP Sorry I missed this one these looks great


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 1, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL BURGERS INDEED!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## billyj571 (Mar 1, 2014)

Aewsome looking   Love burgers stuffed with feta chesse and habeñero's never thought of a pretzel buns.


----------

